

Show HN: My MVP Turn-based Fantasy RPG for iOS - JabavuAdams
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/sticks-n-steel/id422295527?mt=8

======
JabavuAdams
I started coding this project at the beginning of January, using the Unity
engine. I had some help with the sound, but basically I've done all the coding
and art myself (some of you may be thinking "I can see that" :)

I had spent about half of December trying to decide which engine to use, and
doing some exploratory coding of my own 2d animation tool. I was about 50-50
going to use Cocos2D or Unity, but I'm glad I chose Unity for the tools, and
the memory management (though I'm a crusty old C++ guy).

I had initially done a version of this for the Toronto Game Jam, but it was
less minimal in scope and ultimately unfinished.

So, the goal is to do frequent updates and build it out from arena combat to a
more exploratory game.

Comments? Questions?

